# Japanese 7 string shred



## maliciousteve (Dec 10, 2005)

This guy is pretty good. Quite like his guitar too.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-519918376021913734&q=guitar


----------



## dpm (Dec 10, 2005)

He has a phenomenal amount of fret wear on that thing.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 10, 2005)

Is his neck pup upside down?


----------



## dpm (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep, it's backwards. Probably to put whichever coil is in combination with the middle pickup in the position he wants it. So, if he wanted the middle pickup and the coil closest to the neck on and wanted them hum cancelling he may have had to turn the pickup around for that reason.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2005)

dpm said:


> He has a phenomenal amount of fret wear on that thing.


 How can you tell? lol

Pretty cool clip and I'm liking the 7 strings 

His neck pickup is "backwards", or ... reversed as it would be, upside-down would mean the pole pieces would be facing towards him .

he picks like every note


----------



## Shawn (Dec 10, 2005)

Impressive.


----------



## dpm (Dec 10, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> How can you tell?



I can see it! And when you can see fret wear in a video of that quality it's got to be bad


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow. Pretty cool clip. Looks like a Japanese dude going to a Chinese music school? Good stuff.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2005)

What kind of guitar is that?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a strat.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Looks like a strat.


I can see that but it looks to be a custom build by who, who knows. Cool guitar though.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 27, 2005)

hehe!! I just got back from Japan the other night and am still weathered about the travel...
While i was there i met up with the guy in the Middle He is a really good guitar player his name is Ree Rapes. He plays in what would be called the Japanese Madonna. He is a really great guy and a major pervert If i may add.He has some of the best custom 7 string ESP's I have ever seen he has a Walnut topped Explorer with a reverse neck that I tried to buy from him but my Yen was just not enuff ...it is good too see you guys are looking abroad for some serious musicians..I must add JAPAN is insane for shred guitar players. I got to Jam with Ree in the music store where he works and we had a sizable crowd within minutes of plays Yngwie Tunes.....


----------



## Jesse (Dec 27, 2005)

wow he dosn't like to stay in key, theres alot of dissonance in his playing.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 27, 2005)

haha never said they new theory they just play fast and know almost every Yngwie tune ever......and the Governement pays them to sit at home and play guitar how can you beat that!


----------



## Jerich (Dec 27, 2005)

damn wrong post and a double post sorry this needs to be moved over to the three japanese shredders...Thread...This guy is Keiichi Sato and he is playing a Washburn 7 string this model was made before the "W" models...it was only sold in Japan....


----------

